# الاقسام المريخية > منتدي التوثيق >  >  % تمرين الزعيم 13 مارس 2011 .. فيديــو %

## ليونيل العجب

*:4_16_1:







.....
*

----------


## خلف الله الهادى

*ما شاء الله وتبارك الله  
ربنا يحفظهم  والشكر كل الشكر لكم
*

----------


## أبو وضاح

*جواندي يا راقي .. يديك العافية ..

والله شكل المريخ موسم 2011 يطمن .. موعدنا الموسم ده كأس أفريقيا ما بنقبل بأقل منو ..

الهلال ما ند لينا و لا عمرو كان ند . وما عاوزين فرحة الجمعة تنسينا المهم ..

عجبني الست بتاع التدريب . المريخ عالم مختلف .
                        	*

----------


## عامر بحيري

*ليونيل العجب 
يا مبدع
الله يديك العافية
ما قصرت
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*ما شاء الله عيني باردة
*

----------


## كدكول

*مشكور ياغالي
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المعنويات في السماء ربنا يزيدها
شكرا ليونيل
*

----------


## الشوق غلاب

* مشكور  مشكور ربنا يديك العافيه
*

----------


## ود الدمام

*ماشاء   الله    مريخ   2011    غير    ؟    والطقم    جميل   جدا   مفروض   يكون   للمباريات
                        	*

----------


## حسن ود احمد

*تسلم يا راقي  شكرا ليك كتير صراحة حاجة جميلة
                        	*

----------


## فائزمصطفى جعفر

*مشكور العجب
                        	*

----------


## alhawii

*مشكور مشكور
*

----------

